# to chill



## Guiguitte

Hello everybody!
 Can anybody tell me if British English uses "to chill" to mean "to wait and relax" or if it is only American?
 And do you know o good translation that would be based on the same idea maybe?

 Thanks a lot merry christmas and happy new year!


----------



## Tabac

A Brit friend of mine living in the U.S. says "to chill" is not used in England.  He cannot speak for other places in the UK.

Translations into what language?  Other American expressions that have been used in the past might be:  "hang loose", "cool it", "ease up", "easy goes it", and probably many more.


----------



## Benjy

Tabac said:
			
		

> A Brit friend of mine living in the U.S. says "to chill" is not used in England.  He cannot speak for other places in the UK.
> 
> Translations into what language?  Other American expressions that have been used in the past might be:  "hang loose", "cool it", "ease up", "easy goes it", and probably many more.



as a brit who has lived everywhere but the north i'd say to chill is certainly understood. or maybe its just current among the mtv generation :/


----------



## semiller

Il y a une équivalente en francais pour "to chill out?"  Du calme?  How about a stronger translation than "du calme?"  Merci a tous et Joyeux Noel et une bonne année!


----------



## fetchezlavache

i'd say 'se relaxer', 'se détendre'... happy holidays to you semiller


----------



## litchlitch

hey
this is late. but i felt like i had an important contribution.
as far as i'm aware everyone english i know would fully understand the word 'chill'. i use it daily and i never have any problems. even my parents understand it.
secondly, the verb "chiller" would definitely be understood in france. Or at least in my experience of living in Paris. I was happy to find my favourite english verb had a french sister. A french skateboarding mag called 'chill' started using it as far as i know, and since then i've heard it quite alot....

fin
x


----------



## anangelaway

litchlitch said:
			
		

> hey
> this is late. but i felt like i had an important contribution.
> as far as i'm aware everyone english i know would fully understand the word 'chill'. i use it daily and i never have any problems. even my parents understand it.
> secondly, the verb "chiller" would definitely be understood in france. Or at least in my experience of living in Paris. I was happy to find my favourite english verb had a french sister. A french skateboarding mag called 'chill' started using it as far as i know, and since then i've heard it quite alot....
> 
> fin
> x


 
Hello Litchlitch!
Somehow you're right. I've used myself more than once _''chill out''_ instead of relax in the middle of my French sentence, but only to my friends that happened to live in UK, even to those that are back to France. 
However, only couple of times I've heard some used _''chiller''_, but I've heard it, true. Funny enough, I would never used it with my grandma!


----------



## irka_hcmc

chill out = Decontracte toi !


----------



## ikoma

"Chiller" is actually used in france by the "MTV Generation" in rap especialy and in Paris "argot".
For exemple i give you a sample of lyrics from the famous french Rap Band "NTM".
_"A part fumer des spliffs, mon seul kif c'est de chiller et de trouver des lyrics qui soit competitifs"._..Don't use it with your grandma!


----------



## carybalirreloque

But can we use it as "browse" like in "browsing around"??


----------



## PrincesseDuFeu

"Chiller" is really use in the French Canada [I can tell, because I use it everytime I can]. But I think it's only use by the teenager/young adult generation.


----------



## cropje_jnr

carybalirreloque said:


> But can we use it as "browse" like in "browsing around"??


 
No, to my knowledge it doesn't have this meaning. It simply means to relax.


----------



## sebnever

Finally, the difference between *chill, chill out and relax* is not really clear.
Does *chill out *means exactly the same thing as *relax*?

Could anybody give me some more explanations about it? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JIBE1982

*Glander *is the most exact tranlation, althought it's not an academic word.


----------



## Grumumble

_relax _= do very little to repose one's body/mind
_chill _= either: do very little to repose oneself
 or: hang out with friends in a *calm *environment *and *act *cool *(e.g. driving slowly round town/the beach in sunglasses, sitting in the park, listening to music at home/in a quiet bar)


----------



## aarbalète

Bonjour,
Comment traduiriez-vous "chill!" au sens de "calme-toi!"? Au Québec on dit "Relaxe!" mais je dois traduire pour la France, dit-on "Relaxe!" aussi ou n'emploie-t-on que la forme "Relaxe-toi!"? Que disent les ados? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Eul'Da!

Il me semble que Glander a un sous-entendu de fainéantise ou de paresse.

Exemple: quel glandeur! What a lazy bast@rd!

Tandis que Chill out ne me parait pas être péjoratif du tout.

Exemples: 

I'm off home now, to have a glass of wine and chill out.
Je rentre chez moi me boire un verre de vin et décompresser.

The atmosphere was really chilled out
L'ambiance était décontractée/relax

Chill out, man!
Relax, Max! ou plus formel Calme-toi! (Non pas 'Calmez-vous' : Calm down)


----------



## Grumumble

Eul'Da! said:


> Il me semble que Glander a un sous-entendu de fainéantise ou de paresse.
> 
> Exemple: quel glandeur! What a lazy bast@rd!
> 
> Tandis que Chill out ne me parait pas être péjoratif du tout.
> 
> Exemples:
> 
> I'm off home now, to have a glass of wine and chill out.
> Je rentre chez moi me boire un verre de vin et décompresser.
> 
> The atmosphere was really chilled out
> L'ambiance était décontractée/relax
> 
> Chill out, man!
> Relax, Max! ou plus formel Calme-toi! (Non pas 'Calmez-vous' : Calm down)



I agree 100% with your examples


----------



## BassFranky

I french , lived in Lyon and I can tell you I've never heard the word "chiller" in french
and before reading this post I'd never have been able to understand it
Though I don't like RAP ... this may explain that

But I seriously doubt any (unrapp) french people could understand this ...


----------



## Wambli

Hi there,

If you're using that expression in order to make someone to stop doing something, you could say "écrase !"


----------



## JOBETUD

disons to chill ou to chill out en fin de compte?


----------



## hotpocket

Guiguitte said:


> Hello everybody!
> Can anybody tell me if British English uses "to chill" to mean "to wait and relax" or if it is only American?
> And do you know o good translation that would be based on the same idea maybe?
> 
> Thanks a lot merry christmas and happy new year!



I've also heard the translation 'se la couler douce' as an equivalent for 'to chill (out)....


----------



## Ugonice

Well, maybe it's a bit late to reply but anyway it could be usefull for somebody else...

We can say "détends-toi!" or "décompresse!" in a current situation.
And about the teenagers, they should use "*destresse!*" in some conversations.


----------



## xiancee

Oui on peut dire "relaxe" a l'imperatif ou même  le dire avec un accent anglais "rilaxxx", Expression connue depuis "Frankie Goes to Hollywood"!


----------



## sseismic

"se refroidir" peut-être?


----------



## xiancee

sseismic said:


> "se refroidir" peut-être?


Il s'agissait de "chill" dans le sens de "relax".


----------



## Zingapuro

Et moi j'ai besoin de reproduire ces jeux de mots anglais « chill out » ou « cool » en faisant référence à un vêtement qui rafraichirait l'utilisateur.
Donc, important de conserver non seulement la notion de « relaxer » ou « branché » mais également celle de refroidissement. 

Y'a-t-il un moyen d'être aussi astucieux en français ? Que feriez-vous ?


----------



## JIBE1982

Un vetement bien frais...


----------



## noir_ecaille

Garde ton sang froid.
Garde la tête froide.
Reste cool.
Rafraichis-toi les idées.
T'as besoin de prendre l'air.
Un petit coup de frais, ça ne te ferait pas de mal.
Ne te met pas le ravioli en ébullition.
C'est le deuxième effet Kiss-Cool.


----------



## Dr Ralph

noir_ecaille said:


> Garde ton sang froid.
> Garde la tête froide.
> Reste cool.
> *Rafraichis-toi les idées.*
> T'as besoin de prendre l'air.
> Un petit coup de frais, ça ne te ferait pas de mal.
> Ne te met pas le ravioli en ébullition.
> C'est le deuxième effet Kiss-Cool.



puisqu'on parle de mode et d'être "cool" :

_Rafraichis ton style !_


----------

